# iTunes U and podcasts about music



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder whether we all know of any good podcasts or iTunes U courses on music in general or classical music in particular? 

Thank you!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I just checked a few other related threads. This one has lists of (what appear to be) interesting courses. StevenOBrien's posts contains quite a bit of detail and a long list of courses.

Maybe we could try to pull together a fuller list and make it a sticky note like the Music Books post.


----------

